# Any free bandwitdh controller software?



## fattchoi (Jul 28, 2010)

One of my housemate watch ppstream every time. when he using ppstream, we cant online cause all the bandwidth had been taken by ppstream. I had talk to him before about this problem, but he ignore me, so i have to do something on it. 

Anyone of here know got any free software that control the bandwidth like p2pover and netcut(i tried both, it seem like not much working). 
Or block ppstream using router, My D-link wrt54g router have Qos function, but i don know how to use it.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Did you just enable QoS using the defaults? Never heard of that number for a D-Link router, are you sure it's not a Linksys?


----------



## fattchoi (Jul 28, 2010)

Sorry, is a D-link modem connect to a Linksys wrt54g router. I mess up with both.

I enabled the Qos with default but also useless. 

Linksys router also support access restriction, can I block either one of the service DNS, ping, HTTP, FTP, POP3, IMAP, SMTP, NMTP, Telnet, SNTP, TNTP, IKE? But i not sure ppstream is using what services.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You might take a look at flashing this router with DD-WRT firmware, it supports real bandwidth management. It's not simple, but the capability is there.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Block ppstream using router*

Hello,

You may block Services in your Lyksis Router by clicking on this tutorial link. You may also block Ports by using the Filters option in your router.


----------



## fattchoi (Jul 28, 2010)

So PPstream is using what service? PING, IKE, POP3 or any other?


----------



## MichaelB51026 (Aug 12, 2010)

I think you could use wireshark to look into the packets of ppstream then decide to set some rules in your router to block them.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

PPstream is a software that allows to view a streaming audio video media (i.e. TV channels) based on BitTorrent Peer to Peer (P2P) technology. Please read our Forum Rules regarding assistance on P2P Programs.


fattchoi said:


> So PPstream is using what service? PING, IKE, POP3 or any other?


You will need to talk to your housemate regarding this, he just need to stop using it or have him/her get his own ISP account.


----------

